# Home Made Decals



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I looked for decal paper at Michaels. They did not have any.

Can someone please post a description of the process of making decals at home?

I would like to make some signs for my Colorado Model Structure buildings I have just finished.

I have an Epson Workforce 500 Printer if that helps.

Do I need any special software?

Thanks for the help.

John


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are some of my home made decals..... 


















Check out My "*YOU can make your own Decals*" page


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

John, you'll want to use inkjet vinyl for your signs. I get mine from an eBay seller but many have gotten it here - 
http://www.papilio.com/inkjet water...i have 15 extra of the big windows
-Brian


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

* Don't freakin' Url tags work here anymore!?!*


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you have to fill the entire page at one time or can you use part of it and then print again on the remaining part?

John


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope, I often do just part of a page. If its just a small piece I'll do a test run on plain paper then scotch tape the inkjet vinyl over that spot. 
I use Word or simple graphics programs for my signs. Posters are images nicked off the web. 

-Brian


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, another question:

How did you do the color sign on your building? That really looks nice.

John


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

If you mean the 'Blitz Freight' sign that was done with an old Mac graphics program but could probably done with Paint or similar. The Lucky Strike and other posters were nicked off the web and imported into that same program. 

-Brian


----------

